# Kodi's Camp Demo



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For your enjoyment... a video of Kodi doing an agility Demo for a camp for disadvantaged inner city kids. Not perfect, but the errors are handler errors. (so what else is new!?!?<g>) He's still a bit tentative on the TDAA sized teeter, but I want him to get used to it, as I'd like to try that at some point too. (plus, it's a WHOLE lot easier to schlepp around than a full-sized one!) The problem is that it bounces when it hits the ground, which worries him a bit. I love how he's weaving though... he's really learned to drive through the weaves.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

he did wonderful!! clearly those children loved him and watching him made their whole day I'll bet!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww. I loved the sound on this!!! "i can't wait to pet the thing!" was my favorite! Kody is a star!


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

That is really cool! It sounds like the kids enjoyed watching!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff once again Karen. Kool of you to entertain the kids. He is doing wonderful.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That was great!!! I see you are making use of Blocks and dressage letters for you agility course, left over from the horse stuff. We have some of those Blocks that must have been sitting out for 20 years. They're half full of water now. I thought about drilling larger holes in them to let the water out, other than the little breather hole, but the ballast keeps them here during hurricanes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> That was great!!! I see you are making use of Blocks and dressage letters for you agility course, left over from the horse stuff. We have some of those Blocks that must have been sitting out for 20 years. They're half full of water now. I thought about drilling larger holes in them to let the water out, other than the little breather hole, but the ballast keeps them here during hurricanes.


I like a little "water ballast" in mine too!:biggrin1: Most of them live in the barn now, except for the ones I'm using on the agility course, so they aren't collecting more water. We've had them for 25 years now, most of that time in daily use, and they are still in great shape. They were definitely a good investment. I switched over to all PVC jumps from Jumps USA, and I can't quite bring myself to sell my course, even though I have a LOT of money invested in jumps. I haven't TOTALLY given up on the possibility of riding again.

And, yes, the dressage letters are THE BEST for pinning down tunnels... If I need to set up a dressage arena again, I may just have to buy some more, because I'm not sure these are going to leave the agiliyy course! 

(BTW, I haven't found ANYTHING that works as well as the Jumps USA vinyl tape for putting color on agility jumps)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Kodi was fabulous - looks like he has such a good time!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Fun! Those kids really got a good show of what a dog can do, I am sure in their eyes Kodi is a big star! They most probably all want a Kodi. I am still smiling.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

WOW! We are still trying to get our beginner novice title. I can imagine that took hundreds of hours of training. Well done!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NvonS said:


> WOW! We are still trying to get our beginner novice title. I can imagine that took hundreds of hours of training. Well done!


We don't have our Novice Agility title yet... Around here, there is no beginner novice agility title. We have one leg toward it, though.. We really need to fit some more agility trials into the schedule... We've been working so hard on his Rally and Obedience titles that we haven't had time for more agility trials.

But, yes, we've been taking agility lessons since just after his first birthday, and he's 3 and a bit now. He's really a blast to work with!


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

That Kodi is dream! Such great work!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Great job, Kodi. Love to hear the kids excitement. So sweet.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I never get tired of watching Kodi.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, thanks!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

What a thoughtful thing for you and Kodi to do for the kids!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great job and the kids loved it.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow that was amaxing kodi and you so much fun thx for sharing the video


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it! I love my little guy!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

you guys are doing great! I loved watching him expecialy the weaves and tider troter ( spell check cant even help me)ound: I think I would enjoy that sport.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like so much fun! Wish I had the time to do that with my guys!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

He looks great Karen!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*WOW that was great,it made my day *


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, folks!


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

whimsy said:


> he did wonderful!! clearly those children loved him and watching him made their whole day I'll bet!


He is quiet good Karen!! Love it! Very good weaver!


----------



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

That was really fun to watch. I can only imagine how much work it takes to get there.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie loved it so that she watched it twice. And I was so tired when you got done. Don't you have RA? How could riding a horse be more strenous than running along side Kodi? Great Job!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

apololaceymom said:


> He is quiet good Karen!! Love it! Very good weaver!


As you know, we've spent more time on Obedience and Rally, but he's coming along in agility too, and we really enjoy it! We've only been able to fit one agility trial into our competition schedule so far, but we got our first Q and a first place!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie loved it so that she watched it twice. And I was so tired when you got done. Don't you have RA? How could riding a horse be more strenous than running along side Kodi? Great Job!


Yes I do have RA, Lucile, though at the moment, I've been doing pretty well. I've actually been thinking about trying to ride again. That said, I usually don't run Kodi outside, and all the indoor facilities for dog competitions have thick rubber mats, so they're a lot easier on my joints. (and a LOT easier on my joints than landing over a jump on my horse!:biggrin1


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I see your point. I have developed some type of arthritus. Don't knowif it is RA or Osteo. With Thyroid it is hard to know anything. Blook test doesn't show RA, but I understand that is is hard to diagnose. Right now I have a wrist, shoulder and toes on one side hurting. RA is supposed to be both sides at the same time? Anyway good job on training Kodi.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I see your point. I have developed some type of arthritus. Don't knowif it is RA or Osteo. With Thyroid it is hard to know anything. Blook test doesn't show RA, but I understand that is is hard to diagnose. Right now I have a wrist, shoulder and toes on one side hurting. RA is supposed to be both sides at the same time? Anyway good job on training Kodi.


Hi Lucile, RA isn't ALWAYS present on both side, though that is common. But it DOES tend to move from joint to joint rather than stay in one place. And unlike osteoarthritis, there tends to be a lot of inflammation and swelling of the effected joints. Also, you tend to FEEL sick (flu-like symptoms, often including a fever) which just doesn't happen with osteoarthritis.

In the beginning stages, it CAN be hard to dx, and the blood test for rheumatoid factor is notoriously unreliable. Only about 70% of people with RA have an elevated RF, and there are also many false positives. A more accurate blood test for RA is Anti-CCP. Many docs also test for a high Sed. rate, but that only shows that you have inflammation in your body, not what is causing it.

It took several months before I was formally dx'd with RA, and by that time, there was no question, My hands suddenly became so inflamed that they curled into balls and I couldn't uncurl them, and when the did a full body scan looking for inflamed joints, my entire body lit up like a Christmas tree.

The good thing is there are pretty good drugs to control RA now. The bad thing is that it can take a LONG time to get the right "drug cocktail", because the same drugs don't work equally well for everyone. I have damage to the joints in my hands and feet from that first year or so, before we got the meds right, but the good news is that in the 6 years since then, while I still have painful joints a lot of the time, I have had no further changes to my joints. (RA changes that is... I still get osteo changes like everyone else who is on the down hill side of life!ound

If you think you might have RA, DO stay on top of your doc, and get a referral to a GOOD rheumatologist. RA is nothing to fool around with. It affects not only your joints, but your vascular system. You definitely would want to get that under control, where you have already had heart problems!!!


----------

